
Stoic Penknife: Practice ancient Stoic philosophical 'technologies of the soul' - Henryvw
http://www.stoicpenknife.com/
======
Henryvw
Nobody turned obstacles upside down quite like the ancient Greek & Roman Stoic
philosophers. Building on the work of the French historian of philosophy
Pierre Hadot, this (open source) web application enables you to practice the
ancient written exercises that, Hadot argues, are behind the writings of such
Stoics as Marcus Aurelius. The exercises pose you questions about your life.
It's the next best thing to having your own personal ancient Greek philosopher
to talk you through your life problems. Open source code at
[https://github.com/Henryvw/stoic_penknife](https://github.com/Henryvw/stoic_penknife)

